# Reemplazo del TK8A50D en fuente led Philips



## hernandove (Ene 14, 2014)

Estoy revisando led philips mod 32pfl4507,el cual me le entregaron sin el transistor Q601 el cual verifique segun esquema y es TKBA 50D  y el  Q501  2SK3498 ambos estan dañados lo que necesito saber es si estos componentes los puedo remplazar por algun equivalente porque no encuentro las caracteristicas del primero y en el mercado local no los hay. 
el modelo de la fuente es el siguiente BA21F0F01 02 5 agradezco su colaboracion


----------



## dantonio (Ene 14, 2014)

Tal vez no has logrado mayores datos del Mosfet porque hay un error en 
el tipeado de la característica.
Subo la hoja de datos de ese componente.
Saludos.


----------



## hernandove (Ene 14, 2014)

muchas gracias compañero con esta informacion puedo buscar algun remplazo


----------

